# top brands of vintage bikes



## hstavn (Apr 21, 2011)

could anyone please tell me the best old bikes to buy? i found a guy that has HUNDREDS of old bikes he got with the land he bought. nobody has been in the property for 35 years. i have full access to them, and need information. I may try to make an offer on all bikes there as a whole. your help will be greatly appreciated. any one that has been searching for a bike? you never know maybe i could find it for you.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think anyone could just give you brands to look for and trnaslate into something desirable, condition and the particular model/style has a lot to do with it.
I sent you an email, but what comes to mind is where are you located?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll take an Elgin Bluebird, an Airflow, and a mid thirties Schwinn Autocycle.


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I'll take an Elgin Bluebird, an Airflow, and a mid thirties Schwinn Autocycle.



LOL!!! Well I have 1 on that list! 
Isay look for the bikes with the koolest looking frames and tanks in them. That's pretty much a generic way to tell which 1's are worth $. The swoopier, more stylized, the better. Of course there are other big money bikes that aren't fancy but this just gives you a little of a base line. Better yet just give me his address and i'll meet you there!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 21, 2011)

I told him to go take pics of the coolest looking bikes in the group and post them here so we could help him out with values. I figure if he posts some of the coolest looking ones here even without knowledge of what they are he would get some good offers from cabe members. He might even get enough off of selling a couple to end up buying the whole lot and keeping the rest for himself if there are any exciting ones in the bunch. I am definately on the interested list of any interesting bikes!


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 21, 2011)

If there are any Muscle bikes I wold be interested in Murray F series and MarkII bikes like in the links below..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2011)

Let's not overwhelm the guy.

Just wondering why they call those "muscle bikes?"
I don't know of any 10 year olds with muscles...


----------



## OldRider (Apr 21, 2011)

In my eyes Monarks' are #1 just for their cool paint schemes, other then that the old Huffmans' rock in my book. I should mention I've never seen either bike in person, just judging from pictures and text I've seen here


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 21, 2011)

Look for all the Steyr, Royce Union, Ross, and Sears brand bikes!
Enjoy the search!


----------



## Rookie (Apr 21, 2011)

I just hope he post the pictures!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2011)

We are all excited and that is probably what he'll find there.....







schwinnja said:


> Look for all the Steyr, Royce Union, Ross, and Sears brand bikes!
> Enjoy the search!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 22, 2011)

without pics, they don't exist...


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 22, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> We are all excited and that is probably what he'll find there.....



lol

look for monark, firestone (tiresize 26x2.125 not 26x1.175), dayton huffman, jc higgins, silverking, shelby, hawthorne, rollfast, schwinn and there are more but I can't remember. Just go through Daves vintage site, nostalgic.net and look through the picture data base and you'll see.


----------



## hstavn (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the posts guys, i am going to look today, i got a brief look through an old semi trailor yesterday and there was some murray muscle bikes. i will take a closer look today. i also cant figure out how to post pics on here yet, but when i figure that out i should have some good pics tonight. Thanks again for all the info i apreciate it greatly! The guy told me he was thinking about turning them in for scrap metal, i almost had a heart attack. but lucky for me i talked him out of it!


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 22, 2011)

bicycles with skip tooth sprockets are a good start.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 22, 2011)

i have  a  ladies    ross bicycle thats   very old    and has a    kids   carrier on the handle bars  for sale  and i hav e several  sears  bikes  i have        a  sears       spider    24 inch  and a   sears20 inch    spider    mint  cndition  AND A  SEARS LADIES   BIKE    COASTER   BIKE      AND PROBABLY MORE 
CPCSPS@YAHOO.COM  OR  CHUCKSOLDBIKES   LOOK AT MY      PHOTO ALBUM   THE    LADIES   GREEN COASTER BIKE IS ON THERE      WITH THE  KIDS SEAT ON THE HANDLE BARS


----------



## hstavn (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## hstavn (Apr 22, 2011)

how do i post pictures? i have some in an album on my profile, but dont know how to post them.


----------



## hstavn (Apr 22, 2011)

*some pics*



 schwinn ladyback tandem 

 murray f1 eliminator 

 head badge said coast king 

 coast king 

 flying star


----------



## hstavn (Apr 22, 2011)

*more pics*



 schwinn hurricane 5 speed 

 yamaha motobike 

 hiawatha gambles on the headbadge 

  schwinn traveler


----------



## hstavn (Apr 22, 2011)

*more*




 sears spyder 

 swing bike!


----------



## HoldenMyOwn (Apr 22, 2011)

I especially like those last 2.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 23, 2011)

How much for the blue F1 Eliminator and the and the gold seras spyder? Where are you located?


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 23, 2011)

im interested in the yellow motobike


----------



## niksaber (Apr 23, 2011)

1935 Men Duralium Hawthorne (my bike with after market parts for Duralium and motor )






1935 Men Duralium Monark Silver King (Mr. Lee's Duralium Bike with after market parts)






1935 Women Duralium Chicago Ranger (I gave it to my Girlfriend)


----------



## MartyW (Apr 23, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Just wondering why they call those "muscle bikes?"
> I don't know of any 10 year olds with muscles...





Maybe because they were designed after the Muscle Cars of the 60's.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 23, 2011)

He's fishing for prices. Told him this isn't ebay. Watch out guys, he will pit one against another. Kenny.


----------



## hstavn (Apr 23, 2011)

not trying to pit you against each other. lol i dont even know if i will sell all these bikes. i was sharing pictures  with the group. just letting people see what i found. not trying to be like ebay.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 23, 2011)

Well then, explain this. NO ONE in there right mind would offer $500.00 for that F1. I know for a fact that the person only offered you 150.00 shipped. 

Be careful gentleman and ladies. Here is his latest pm to me.

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL!
***************************

Dear 30thtbird,

You have received a new private message at The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange from hstavn, entitled "Re: f1 eliminator and sears bike".

To read the original version, respond to, or delete this message, you must log in here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/private.php

This is the message that was sent:
***************
you are being rude i told you exactly whats going on im not looking for ebay here. i told you i need to do more research on the sears bike before i could give you a price. and i have had an offer for 500 on the f1 i dont see what that has to do with turning people against each other
***************

Again, please do not reply to this email. You must go to the following page to reply to this private message:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/private.php

All the best,
The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange


----------



## hstavn (Apr 23, 2011)

im not here to argue but i was never offered 150 for that bike im just here looking for help


----------



## hstavn (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry just checked my email, i was offered that 150. the 500 offer came localy.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 23, 2011)

but of course


----------



## RailRider (Apr 23, 2011)

Just post the pictures and the prices, Then if you get a good offer sell! ☺


----------



## RailRider (Apr 23, 2011)

hstavn said:


> sorry just checked my email, i was offered that 150. the 500 offer came localy.




If you get a $500 offer better take it. That is good money on those. ☺ $150 is about right.


----------

